# Jobs



## FloMar

Hello


I would like to talk about professions and would like to check which of the following are correct:


Ele é professor.

Ele é um bom professor

Ele é bom professor

O José é professor

José é professor

Many thanks


----------



## mglenadel

All of them are fine, although depending on context one or another may be more idiomatic.


----------



## pfaa09

Hi, here's the translations

Ele é professor = He's a teacher
Ele é (um) bom professor = He's a good teacher
Ele é bom professor = He's a good teacher
O José é professor = Joseph/José is a teacher (This is how we usually say in Portugal)
José é professor = Joseph/José is a teacher (This is how we usually say in Brasil)

Cheers


----------



## FloMar

pfaa09 said:


> Hi, here's the translations
> 
> Ele é professor = He's a teacher
> Ele é (um) bom professor = He's a good teacher
> Ele é bom professor = He's a good teacher
> O José é professor = Joseph/José is a teacher (This is how we usually say in Portugal)
> José é professor = Joseph/José is a teacher (This is how we usually say in Brasil)
> 
> Cheers


Is there a reason why the indefinite article might not be used in the second sentence?  Are the 2nd and 3rd sentences equally good?  Could someone from Brazil confirm the last sentence because in many Brazilian grammar books they do use the O when talking directly to someone, but I'm not sure if this is formal or informal in Brazilian Portuguese.



mglenadel said:


> All of them are fine, although depending on context one or another may be more idiomatic.


Could you give me more information?


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> Is there a reason why the indefinite article might not be used in the second sentence?


There's no particular reason (that I'm aware of), we can use both forms. There is no condition, I guess.
I understand your question, you would use "*a* good teacher"


FloMar said:


> Are the 2nd and 3rd sentences equally good?


Yes, they are, just like I wrote above.


FloMar said:


> Could someone from Brazil confirm the last sentence because in many Brazilian grammar books they do use the O when talking directly to someone, but I'm not sure if this is formal or informal in Brazilian Portuguese.


This is why I wrote (This is how we *usually* say in Brasil), depends on the context.
But sometimes in Brasil they don't use the article "o" here.
They can explain it better than me.


----------



## Vanda

Well, about article usage, I have no idea why lately they are dropping it here. I can bet it is because most people are not sure about when not using it.


----------



## FloMar

Many thanks. Much appreciated.

É mais comun perguntar ‘qual é (o) seu trabalho em vez de qual é (o) seu emprego como diríamos em inglês (what’s your job)? Quero verificar as profissões seguintes: piano tuner = afinador de piano, analista financeiro/a = financial analyst.  Como dizer IT analyst?  And instrument builder? Em termos de passatempos, gostaria de saber como dizer DIY i.e. do-it-yourself ‘bricolagem’ do francês? Current affaires = assuntos atuais eu gosto de velejar = I like sailing. I like art = eu gosta de arte?

Esta certo dizer eu sou viciada *em* telenovela*s*


----------



## Carfer

'_Qual é o seu trabalho/emprego': 'emprego'_, habitualmente, implica uma relação de trabalho subordinado, por conta de outrem. '_Trabalho_' é mais abrangente, pode ser sinónimo de ocupação, portanto é mais natural dizer que um afinador de pianos que trabalhe por conta própria tem um _'trabalho'. _Pela mesma razão, se não se souber o que a pessoa faz, é mais natural perguntar pelo '_trabalho_' do que pelo '_emprego_'. Em todo o caso, não se trata de uma distinção rígida.
IT analyst- _'analista de informática/informático'_
instrument builder- construtor de instrumentos (musicais ou o que for)
DIY . '_bricolagem_', frequentemente dito até em francês, '_bricolage_'
 Current affairs-  _'assuntos atuais', 'assuntos correntes', 'negócios correntes', 'questões actuais', _depende do âmbito.
_'Eu gosto de velejar/de vela', 'Eu gosto de arte'
Esta certo dizer eu sou viciada *em* telenovela*s*_


----------



## FloMar

That's very helpful. Could I check that analista financeiro is correct? Would finance manager be gerente de financiamento?


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> That's very helpful. Could I check that analista financeiro is correct? Would finance manager be gerente de financiamento?



_'Analista financeiro_' está correcto. '_Finance manager_': talvez '_director financeiro_', não estou certo. Em todo o caso, em Portugal usamos mais '_gestor_' do que '_gerente_' no que respeita a este tipo de funções.


----------



## FloMar

É mais comun dizer bailarino/a ou dançarino/a. Uma mulher é música um homem - músico, não é?


----------



## jazyk

Não é questão de ser mais comum ou não. São coisas diferentes. A personagem principal de Black Swan, com Natalie Portman, por exemplo, é bailarina, a que atua em balés, já quem dança samba, tango, etc. é dançarino (dançarina se for mulher). 

Ela é música, sim, apesar de soar um pouco estranho aos meus ouvidos por eu estar mais acostumado a música como arte, não como profissão exercida por mulher, mas este é um problema com que eu tenho de lidar.


----------



## Guigo

Para evitar confusão entre: música (arte) e música (profissão), os manuais de redação, quase sempre, recomendam usar _musicista_.


----------



## FloMar

jazyk said:


> Não é questão de ser mais comum ou não. São coisas diferentes. A personagem principal de Black Swan, com Natalie Portman, por exemplo, é bailarina, a que atua em balés, já quem dança samba, tango, etc. é dançarino (dançarina se for mulher).
> 
> Ela é música, sim, apesar de soar um pouco estranho aos meus ouvidos por eu estar mais acostumado a música como arte, não como profissão exercida por mulher, mas este é um problema com que eu tenho de lidar.



I see: bailarina = ballerina e dançarina = dancer


----------



## FloMar

informática is the computer science and informático is computers in general?


----------



## Vanda

Informático is an adjective. Informática is a noun, refering to that science.


----------



## FloMar

So is this correct:IT analyst- _'analista de informática/informático'_

Is it every right to say ela é analista financeira?


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> So is this correct:IT analyst- _'analista de informática/informático'_





FloMar said:


> Is it every right to say ela é analista financeira?



Absolutamente, em ambos os casos, e também '_analista de crédito_', '_analista clínico_' e outras semelhantes.


----------



## FloMar

Há diferença / preferência entre bombeiro aposentado e bombeiro reformado? Como dizer Centre Manager para quem trabalha num centro GP (general practice)?Gerente de projetos do TI significa project manager in IT?


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> Há diferença / preferência entre bombeiro aposentado e bombeiro reformado?


Não, não há, na linguagem comum, pelo menos. Em todo o caso, no uso comum, '_reformado_' é mais frequente em Portugal do que _'aposentado_'. Digo na linguagem comum, porque em Portugal '_aposentado_' é um termo de cunho mais técnico e mais centrado na função pública. Tecnicamente, os funcionários públicos '_aposentam-se_', mas na linguagem comum, é habitual dizer _'reformado_' mesmo em relação a eles.


FloMar said:


> Como dizer Centre Manager para quem trabalha num centro GP (general practice)?


A que corresponde GP aqui, a clínica geral? Nesse domínio, em Portugal costuma ser '_Director_'


FloMar said:


> Gerente de projetos do TI significa project manager in IT?


Sim, mas deverá ser '_Gerente de projetos *de* TI_' (a menos que não signifique isso, _'do'_ não pode ser porque '_tecnologias_' é feminino)


----------



## Ari RT

No Brasil, retired = aposentado.

A exceção são os militares. Ao "aposentar-se" diz-se que 'vão para a reserva'. Em teoria, ainda podem ser convocados de volta ao serviço ativo. Depois de uma certa idade, ou em caso de doença incapacitante, aí sim, são 'reformados'.
- Depois de 43 anos de trabalho, Fulano foi para a reserva. Mas, com a idade que tinha, em poucos anos foi reformado.

Há bombeiros militares e há bombeiros civis. Se for civil, nada muda, aposenta-se. Se for militar, então 'vai para a reserva" e depois 'é reformado', mas não por ser bombeiro e sim por ser militar.


----------



## FloMar

Carfer said:


> Não, não há, na linguagem comum, pelo menos. Em todo o caso, no uso comum, '_reformado_' é mais frequente em Portugal do que _'aposentado_'. Digo na linguagem comum, porque em Portugal '_aposentado_' é um termo de cunho mais técnico e mais centrado na função pública. Tecnicamente, os funcionários públicos '_aposentam-se_', mas na linguagem comum, é habitual dizer _'reformado_' mesmo em relação a eles.
> 
> A que corresponde GP aqui, a clínica geral? Nesse domínio, em Portugal costuma ser '_Director_'
> 
> Sim, mas deverá ser '_Gerente de projetos *de* TI_' (a menos que não signifique isso, _'do'_ não pode ser porque '_tecnologias_' é feminino)


Seria então diretor/a de clínica de saúde?


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> Seria então diretor/a de clínica de saúde?


Quando sugeri '_Director'_, omiti propositadamente "director de quê", desde logo, porque não sei se dirige os serviços clínicos se os administrativos. Uma clínica médica ou um hospital costumam ter um '_director clínico_', responsável geral pela organização e prestação dos serviços médicos e sob cuja orientação trabalham os demais médicos, enfermeiros e pessoal técnico e auxiliar, podendo ter abaixo dele, caso existam departamentos especializados, outros '_directores_'. Um departamento pode ter vários serviços dele dependentes e cada um deles terá um médico com a categoria de de '_chefe do serviço de x' _(por ex., um serviço de neurociências e saúde mental, que esteja subdividido em serviços de neurologia, neurocirurgia e psiquiatria e saúde mental, terá, em princípio, um '_director do departamento_' e um '_chefe de serviço_' em cada um deles, todos médicos). Do lado administrativo, a terminologia é mais fluida, especialmente se for uma instituição privada, mas pode corresponder a '_Director_' ou a '_Administrador_' (neste caso, especialmente se tratar de um lugar de topo, de um membro do conselho de administração da instituição, por exemplo). O director clínico costuma fazer parte do conselho de administração, os demais podem ser administradores hospitalares ou pessoas com outras formações ou mesmo representantes de outras entidades com interesses na instituição. Abaixo deles, pode encontrar, consoante as instituições, '_directores_' ou '_chefes_' (de serviço, de secção, etc.)
Contudo, se não tem mais elementos, penso que sim, que essa expressão genérica pode servir (ou, igualmente frequente, '_director de clínica médica')_


----------



## FloMar

Esta 


Carfer said:


> Absolutamente, em ambos os casos, e também '_analista de crédito_', '_analista clínico_' e outras semelhantes.





Carfer said:


> Não, não há, na linguagem comum, pelo menos. Em todo o caso, no uso comum, '_reformado_' é mais frequente em Portugal do que _'aposentado_'. Digo na linguagem comum, porque em Portugal '_aposentado_' é um termo de cunho mais técnico e mais centrado na função pública. Tecnicamente, os funcionários públicos '_aposentam-se_', mas na linguagem comum, é habitual dizer _'reformado_' mesmo em relação a eles.
> 
> A que corresponde GP aqui, a clínica geral? Nesse domínio, em Portugal costuma ser '_Director_'
> 
> Sim, mas deverá ser '_Gerente de projetos *de* TI_' (a menos que não signifique isso, _'do'_ não pode ser porque '_tecnologias_' é femini


----------



## FloMar

Está certo dizer que trabalho na ou em informática?


----------



## guihenning

Trabalho com informática


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> Está certo dizer que trabalho na ou em informática?



Em Portugal diz-se habitualmente _'trabalhar em informática_' quando nos referimos ao ramo, à área da ocupação. '_No/na/nos/nas_' refere-se em regra à empresa ('_na IBM_', '_nos Correios_', '_no Metro_', etc.).


----------

